

CDE - Common Desktop Environment - conductor
http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdesktopenv/

======
matt_heimer
This is bizarre, given the project (and the host) I kept looking for the date
this actually came out on...nope it just got released from the looks of it. I
haven't run CDE since Solaris 9 on a Blade 100 and even then that was only
when JDS/Gnome was being annoying and slow.

------
phlyingpenguin
OpenCDE is also a thing, though it's a bit of a hack in some regards. I quite
enjoy running its panel under XFCE, hiding the XFCE stuff.

[https://github.com/OpenCDE/opencde](https://github.com/OpenCDE/opencde)

------
aceperry
My gosh, I remember the first time I tried this out. On the one hand, it was
refreshing to see over the command line, on the other, even then, it was
pretty ugly. I thought it was a really bad combination of colors and ugly
looking "widgets."

